# Moving to Portugal



## chuvo (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi, I am planning on moving to Portugal next year and an currently seeking dual citizenship through my grandparents who were both portuguese citizens and am now engaged to a portuguese man, I have been told by a consulate employee that we should marry here in Australia 1st because the paper work will be harder once over in Portugal, any info would be most appreciated


----------

